# Generac vs Kohler 20kw+ Standby Generator



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

I'm in the market for a 20-22kw natural gas standby generator and am between the 20kw Kohler unit (all aluminum enclosure being released soon) and a 22kw Generac Guardian generator.

Just by sheer weight alone, the Kohler seems to be a heavier duty generator at 80lbs more. It also has hydraulic lifters and takes an additional quart of oil. However, I've read that their weak point is their controller. I've also been informed that their windings are being produced in China. It so has 1.5kw less power on NG. 

I'm leary of Generac because of bad things I've read about them in the past. However, my local dealer (who sells both Kohler and Generac) says they've come a long way in the past 5 years and is a more reliable unit, especially when it comes to the controller and electronics. He stated that he's been installing Generacs for his family and friends as of late where he used to go with Kohler.

I was hoping you guys could shed some light on the subject and help me to decide which unit to go with. I appreciate your help in advance!


----------



## NewElect85 (Dec 24, 2017)

I've installed over hundred generators and only a couple of them have been Generac and I remember both times, I came home and cried in the shower.

Just the way they split the controller between the ATS and the unit irks the crap out of me for some reason.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

They all break. I have a Kohler that made it an hour and lost a seal, barfed its oil all over the place. Another threw a rod earlier this year. I don't think any of them are truly bad. You might not have any trouble, most don't. I have a few 22 kw Generacs installed and are doing nicely. Any of the residential units are going to have some sort of proprietary generator/transfer switch relationship that makes it difficult to mix brands. So what, as long as it works. Yes two wire switching is nice, but at this level, I'm not sure it buys you anything other than expense. The most important aspect of a generator install is proper installation that considers the gas piping, propane tank size if you are considering propane, proper wiring size and types, distance to home, etc. I like the Evolution controller. I have less experience with the Kohler one. Briggs is also a good choice as well. I have one running a family members home right now down in Mass with the latest storm outages. I have one at home as well.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The plastic housing on the Kohler seems to get brittle and the hinges on the latest one seem flimsy. The fuzzy engine cover is fragile. I do like the idea of hydraulic valves as one less maintenance item. Adjusting valves isn't difficult and doesn't add much time to my visits. The metal Generac housing allows me to place it closer to the home (assuming no openings), you'd need the more expensive metal housed Kohler for that. Briggs will also allow a closer (18 inch) distance to the home with the same stipulations, no doors, windows, vents, etc.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Kohler will be replacing the plastic enclosure with an all aluminum enclosure later this year (as seen on YouTube) so the enclosure is irrelevant for selecting between brands.

Do you guys see a lot of failures on the newer Generacs? I guess I'm naturally apprehensive about Generac seeing them in big box stores and the heavy advertising.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I’m more geared towards service than installs and get everyone’s problem children. There are far more Generacs out there than other brands so there will be more to fix and more people complaining. I’ll think you’ll find that if you have a catastrophic failure of any kind in any of the brands, I’ll replace every nut and bolt before you’ll see a new replacement unit. It’s not my call. It works out anyway. 

I think a potential switch to all metal would be a good thing for Kohler, though as a dealer, I haven’t heard anything to that effect. I can build you a good install with any of the three brands I sell. Generac has made great strides to improve the product and I believe has succeeded. I can buy all the brands anywhere, big box, Amazon. No one says no to big box, Walmart, Amazon etc.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Here is the video I was referring to showcasing Kohler's new aluminum enclosure: https://youtu.be/Q2AI2JzcbDA


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

That looks like an improvement without the industrial look of the current metal model ones. Not that it bothers me, but looks matter for customers. Generac has made their enclosure easier for installation. Hopefully this new metal one is easier to get apart for service than the plastic ones.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

I know you said you currently have a B&S unit on your home, but if you were to install a new air-cooled unit on your home today, would you go with Generac over Kohler? Disregard installation, just speaking from a durability, reliability, and serviceability standpoint? Thanks.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I might look to see what offers are available at the time. Sometimes additional warranty is available, sometimes my supply house gets me free transfer switches. I don't know that I really care one way or the other. I can fix anything that breaks at home. It's really difficult to totally predict the future. Manufacturers change parts, assemblies, software, might have a run of quality control issues. The past isn't always an indicator of how a particular model I buy now is going to perform. I might try something new just to try it out before I sell it to someone. Maybe who sells it and services it might be more important to you than what you buy.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

nrp3 said:


> The plastic housing on the Kohler seems to get brittle and the hinges on the latest one seem flimsy. The fuzzy engine cover is fragile. I do like the idea of hydraulic valves as one less maintenance item. Adjusting valves isn't difficult and doesn't add much time to my visits. The metal Generac housing allows me to place it closer to the home (assuming no openings), you'd need the more expensive metal housed Kohler for that. Briggs will also allow a closer (18 inch) distance to the home with the same stipulations, no doors, windows, vents, etc.


Screw the plastic housing on the Kohler. I was moving one off the pallet and the front cover broke apart in my hands and I went flying. Kohler only wanted 400 something bones for a new one.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I have one in the garage that was damaged during shipping, someone signed for it, and I spent a bunch more, 3 sides, hinges, fuzzy inside cover. I feel your pain. I have it mostly back together.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Any other opinions on Generac vs Kohler? For what it's worth, I was informed that Kohler'a windings are now being produced in China.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I haven't seen or heard of rotor/stator problems with the Kohlers of late, its been the motors. I think there's going to be a certain amount of foreign content and I'm never sure how much in each one. It doesn't necessarily mean its going to cause a problem with longevity.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

So Kohler has been experiencing motor issues in their most recent models? Would you say you service more Generacs or Kohler's relative to the amount you install?


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I service far more Generacs than Kohler, because that's how I started into the generator business. There are far more Generacs out there to work on. I only recently became a Kohler dealer. Briggs was the next brand I took up. The Briggs and Stratton 20kw is worth a look too. If you want to widen your search, Winco and Cummins Onan have air cooled offerings too, though I don't have any experience with them.

And by service, it doesn't always mean repair, sometimes just the annual needs of oil changes, batteries, etc.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

GeneratorNewb said:


> Any other opinions on Generac vs Kohler? For what it's worth, I was informed that Kohler'a windings are now being produced in China.


FWIW, I have hundreds of aircooled and liquid cooled Generac generators out there. Over 600 Generac generator service/maintenace agreement customers. 

I've been a dealer since the early 2000's. Yes, there was a time the product was $hit and the company's support sucked. There were lot's of design and quality issues. 

Generac is a completely different company today. It's a much better product. The company is constantly innovating and support is more then adequate. 

My internal data shows very acceptable warranty and failure numbers on properly installed and maintained machines. From a customer perspective, there are more competent Generac dealers available to choose from for service, parts, maintenance and warranty then any other manufacturer. 

I dropped my Kohler distributorship because I saw no advantage for my customers or for me as business person to offer more then one manufacturer. I'm more effective in serving my customers by concentrating on the one brand of generator. I also know that the amount of business I may be losing to Kohler is insignificant when compared to the expense of offering two manufacturers. 

We convert 99% of the people who want or inquire about a Kohler. I also know that we have replaced some Kohler generators with Generac, but I'm sure it goes the other way as well. :biggrin:

I think it's clear where I'm at with the choice, but I think either way you'll be ok. Occasionally they both have their lemons that come right out of the box. One of the reasons we dropped Kohler was a higher percentage of startup problems than Generac and poor support from Kohler.

One thing is for sure; which ever one you choose, be sure to install it exactly the way it's suppose to be installed or you'll have problems with it.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you very much for your insight. Quite honestly, I want to be able to justify the Generac but I'm most concerned about the difference in overall weight (nearly 100 lbs) and how that translates to the quality of the components. I'm lead to believe that the Kohler is made from much heavier duty materials. 

Furthermore it takes an additional quart of oil. These things make me think that it can withstand much more abuse than the Generac.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think the first thing I'd do is call up your gas utility and make sure you can get the needed BTU's for one of these 20-22kw generators and have them upsize your meter. Don't be like the ones the other day who waited till after it was installed to ask this... Older neighborhood with older infrastructure.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Meter was upgraded to 425k btu when I had pool heater installed.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

As for abuse, there shouldn't be any if its sized properly for the task. You need to watch for oil consumption on all of these air cooled units. Kohler recommends checking oil every 8 hrs.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

The BTUs for these 20kw range machines are 281,000 for the Kohler 20 RESC and 327,000 for the 22kw Generac (Nat gas). Make sure you have enough for the gen, pool heater and any heating equipment, fireplaces etc, add them up.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Any other opinions on the Kohler vs Generac debate? I also made an error, it's actually a 69lb weight difference despite the fact that Generac's enclosure is aluminum and Kohler's is composite.

I'm just having a hard time rationalizing the Generac being an equivalent or superior machine when it weighs so much less and takes less oil. Is the fact that the Kohler takes an extra quart of oil necessarily an indication of quality?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

A bigger oil reservoir means better quality?

The weight thing is just as silly.

You know what matters? Real world reliability. And all accounts I have ever seen say that Kohler has just as many issues as Generac.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Find a good dealer that does a proper install and either services what they sell or has someone competent and reasonably close by if there are troubles. Maintain it yearly. Set the exercise time for when someone is around or set up remote monitoring so you can keep track of it and know that it will function when you need it. I like cold weather kits for our climate. Replace the batteries regularly like every 3 or 4 years. Load management is not a bad idea for large appliances and condensers. Soft starts on condensers can help. Choose one of the brands and you'll be ok.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Understood, I intend on servicing them annually. Still no closer to deciding between the 2 brands lol. Decisions decisions.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Put it on a concrete pad too. Pre made or home made, either way is better.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

I've installed quite a few Generacs. 18,20 and 22's. I have nothing bad to report on the product. I like the quality of the generator, appreciate the transfer switch and controller, with no complaints from homeowners about general reliability.


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

GeneratorNewb said:


> Thanks for the info!


Here are a couple of links from a guy looking for the same thing as you. Maybe it will help you out. For information anyways. The guy in this thread has gone from a 5kw portable now up to a 22kw standalone.
He also should be redirected to a 'how can I make a decision in under a year' forum as well :biggrin:

http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/total-harmonic-distortion-portable-generators-592129/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/standby-generator-vs-portable-inverter-generator-596081/
http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/generac-vs-kohler-20kw-standby-generator-600985/

And lastly, but most important ... http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f26/can-t-make-decisions-117742/

:vs_whistle:


----------



## GeneratorNewb (Feb 7, 2018)

Is it an issue for you if I gather a consensus of people's experiences before shelling out thousands of dollars?


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

GeneratorNewb said:


> Is it an issue for you if I gather a consensus of people's experiences before shelling out thousands of dollars?


Yes.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

emtnut said:


> Here are a couple of links from a guy looking for the same thing as you. Maybe it will help you out. For information anyways. The guy in this thread has gone from a 5kw portable now up to a 22kw standalone.
> He also should be redirected to a 'how can I make a decision in under a year' forum as well :biggrin:
> 
> http://www.diychatroom.com/f18/total-harmonic-distortion-portable-generators-592129/
> ...


That's not even the half of it lol

https://www.smokstak.com/forum/showthread.php?t=175432
http://www.powerequipmentforum.com/...-harmonic-distortion-portable-generators.html
http://www.greenbuildingadvisor.com...l-harmonic-distortion-thd-portable-generators

It's clear that this guy isn't an electrician and just joined here as one of the 15 other forums he joined to ask about the generator.


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

nrp3 said:


> Put it on a concrete pad too. Pre made or home made, either way is better.


I always put them on a pad of pavers. Easy and effective.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

GeneratorNewb said:


> Is it an issue for you if I gather a consensus of people's experiences before shelling out thousands of dollars?


Not at all.

I take issue when you lie about your credentials to do so.

Are you an apprentice, or a general contractor like you claimed on Mike Holts site ? http://forums.mikeholt.com/showthread.php?t=189586


Anyways, you have a lot of answers. It's kinda like the Ford Chevy debate. Find yourself a good electrical contractor, and install what he supports. When it breaks (all brands do), he'll be able to fix you up quick.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

nrp3 said:


> The BTUs for these 20kw range machines are 281,000 for the Kohler 20 RESC and 327,000 for the 22kw Generac (Nat gas). Make sure you have enough for the gen, pool heater and any heating equipment, fireplaces etc, add them up.


That why I always warn customers when they choose either Nat gas or Propane they have to make sure they upsized the fuel supply to handle the fuel flowage to the generator.

I have see some owner install the generator and not upsizing the gas meter or regulator and actually starve the fuel supply when it start pick up the load.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I see all kinds of things, units installed inside buildings, under decks, without proper clearance, gas settings not right, etc. A lot can be solved by just following the manuals.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

GeneratorNewb said:


> Is it an issue for you if I gather a consensus of people's experiences before shelling out thousands of dollars?


The issue is that you are not a professional electrician, which you said you were to join this forum. Why should we help someone that can't even abide by simple terms and conditions?


----------



## vaporz (Jan 27, 2021)

NewElect85 said:


> I've installed over hundred generators and only a couple of them have been Generac and I remember both times, I came home and cried in the shower.
> 
> Just the way they split the controller between the ATS and the unit irks the crap out of me for some reason.


Irking the hell out of you "for some reason" doesn't help anyone. Useless response.


----------

